# Solved: Netgear - IP Address Conflict



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all. Newbie here. I need a little help with an IP address conflict problem.

I have a PC and notebook networked in my home through a wireless network - using Netgear equipment. Everything has worked fine until today, when I received the IP address conflict message - effectively disabling the PC from connecting through the wireless router.

The IP address on the laptop is assigned by DHCP but the PC was not configured this way. I assumed that this might be the root of the problem and attempted to reconfigure, but did not solve the problem.

The IP address on the PC currently shows zeroes in the IP address and subnet mask.

Any thoughts on what might have caused this and/or solutions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks! - David


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you sure no one is connecting to your wireless from the outside? Are you using any sort of security like WEP or WPA??


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the response! The network is secured and you have to enter a security key to gain access. Took all of the necessary precautions when it was set up. The problem is definitely originating from my PC. When I disconnect the PC from the network, the IP conflict disappears, and I am able to access the router and the Net with the notebook at that point. Hope that makes sense?!?

I am wondering if the IP settings on the PC need to be reset in some fashion to resolve the conflict  and if so, I am actually uncertain of how to do this.

Appreciate any additional feedback


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For Windows XP: Network Connections - right click on your connection - Properties - Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) - Properties - select 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.' "OK" your way out and then Restart.


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the response! I tried this on the PC and it does not resolve the problem. Really stumped on this one. I've turned the PC off and back on and it still gets locked up. Would gladly take suggestions from anyone that has any ideas.
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please post an ipconfig /all for each computer.


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

I know this will sound ridiculous, but how do I do that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It doesn't sound ridiculous--I just was hoping I wouldn't have to type the following. 

Start - Run - cmd - OK and in the Command Window type
ipconfig /all

then right click in the command window and select 'select all.' Hit the Enter key to copy the contents to the clipboard; you can then paste here or into a Notepad file for later copying to a post here.


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the config on the laptop - trying to get the PC information.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-B6-51-A3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.253.91.12
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.253.91.13
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 12, 2006 6:12:27 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 12, 2006 6:22:27 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-33-12-F7


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the config for the PC
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\David Carter>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DCBJ2G11
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-1B-8C-44
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111T 108Mbps Wireless USB2
.0 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-6C-E4-8A-28
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 12, 2006 6:17:04 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 19, 2006 6:17:04 P
M


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Makes no sense to me. Here is a summary of what I see from your ipconfigs.

The PC looks perfectly normal. It got an expected IP (192.168.0.102) from your router (192.168.0.1) and a lease of a week (a typical time period). If you hadn't told me differently, I'd confidently state that this computer is working perfectly fine on your network.

The laptop's ipconfig is totally confusing. The Dhcp Server and DNS Servers are correct (and match the PC) but the IP and Gateway addresses are public IPs, and the lease is for only 10 minutes. I can see how this computer can access the internet, but can't figure out how it got such a weird IP configuration. 

Please make sure that your modem connects to the router's WAN (internet, modem) port and not one of the LAN ports. Incorrectly connecting to a LAN port is the only cause of this problem that I can think of other than a router that should be crushed and incinerated before it is discarded. 

Second, if you are using any kind of turbo or speedbooster or whatever options on the router or laptop to get greater than 54Mbps, please see what happens if you turn it off because the Broadcom on the PC will not support it.

Third, see if there is a firmware update for the router (use an ethernet connection for updates!). If not, or if update doesn't fix it, reset the router to factory default settings and reconfigure it.

Fourth, look for driver updates for the wireless adapters.


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for yet another reply, Terry. You need to charge for this service. 

What I did not tell you earlier may help a little bit - guess I should have done that. I have been unable to get the PC to connect to my router at all. The config information that you saw for it was because I am able to connect to my neighbor's unsecured router if I choose to do so. That's what makes this doubly wierd for me. The PC can connect to his NetGear router, but cannot hit mine successfully.

I thought that the conflict could have been caused by the laptop, but I shut that connection down to no avail.

The SpeedStream modem connects to the WAN location of the router, so that is not the problem.

Not using any kind of speedbooser.

Not sure how to reset the router to default factory settings to reconfigure, but I am willing to give it a try.

Looking forward to the response...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You may want to check your router's User Guide, but generally to reset to factory default you hold the (recessed) reset button for 10 or 20 seconds. After you reset it try to connect both computers to it (before configuring) and see if you can get a couple ipconfig /all that look pretty much like the one you posted for the PC. When you think that you are connected type
ping 192.168.0.1
in a Command Window. If you get responses back you are communicating with the router.


What's the model number of that SpeedStream modem (sometimes people have modem/router combos and don't realize it)?


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

The model number of the Speedstream is a 5100 Ethernet ADSL modem. I don't believe it is a router modem combo, and up until a few days ago - there was absolutely no problem. I am tending to think that there is something associated with the IP config on the PC itself, but that is just a wild guess on my part.

As far as reseting the router - which I have yet to do - I am assuming that the laptop would likely be able to connect as it has before. Is that safe to assume? I know that I could still connect with the ethernet wire directly from the modem to the laptop, so I'm not concerned about losing access to the Net. Just wanting to get a general idea of what might happen.

Once I hear back, I will reset the router and let everyone know what happened.
thanks...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

I would first connect the computer or laptop to the router through a cable and see what happens.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I am tending to think that there is something associated with the IP config on the PC itself, but that is just a wild guess on my part."

Well, all I can say is that the IP configuration looks perfect with your neighbor's network. Given how screwed up the configuration is on the laptop, my wild guess is that there is a problem with the router. How about doing what abustiaf said and post an ipconfig /all for whichever computer you so connect.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

TerryNet, can you please take a look at this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/508316-inet-connection-problems-other-things.html

thanks. i would have pmed you but you have it disabled


----------



## Camlax38 (Dec 29, 2005)

The problem is your dsl/cable is DHCP, You authenticate via MAC address (physical address listed in ipconfig /all). Somehow it appears the connection has gone through your router and straight to your laptop, meaning now only the laptop can authenticate. 

A quick IP lookup of the IP address on the laptop shows you have SBC so im guessing DSL.
What you need to do get your internet back to the router.

1. Disconnect your router, connect the laptop via ethernet cable directly to the modem.
2. Click start>run>type CMD
3. Type IPCONFIG /RELEASE, this should release your binding state to your ERX router.
4. Hook up your netgear through the modem again, power on netgear.
5. Hook up the computers to the netgear.
6. IPCONFIG /ALL on both computers should reveal a assigned address by the netgear ie; 192.168.x.x or something along the lines their gateways should both now be the same.
ex>IPaddress of 192.168.0.47 and 192.168.0.48 with gateways of 192.168.0.1.
7.Open up a browser window (ie, firefox, whatever.)
8. Into the address bar type your gateway, so for our example 192.168.0.1. normally the default login will be username: blank password:admin or username: admin password: admin
9. Internet protocol type and make sure it is on DHCP.
10. Go to your status page and click DHCP renew. Note down your internet or WAN ip address should be or very similar to the one you posted (70.253.91.12).


----------



## Camlax38 (Dec 29, 2005)

As a second thought on their as well, DO NOT HARD RESET YOUR MODEM. if your modem is programable it would already be in bridge mode as it letting the binding pass through to the netgear then to PC. 
If you reset your ADSL modem your run the risk of unbridging it and would then need to contact your ISPs tech support to get it back into bridge mode.


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW!! Everything worked perfectly up to Step 8. Both devices are connected, but I cannot get past the username password step - tried several variations of ADMIN in user and password to no avail..

Any suggestions? THANKS VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## austindave (Oct 11, 2006)

Problem Solved!!! Ended up getting the password from the NetGear folks - which ironically is password.

Everything seems to be in working order and all settings are as specified. Cannot thank all of you enough for the help. Will be spreading the word to others I know about the great help I received.

Best Regards...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice. Since it worked please "Mark This Thread As Solved" using the *Thread Tools* that is over the first post on each page


----------

